# Park break won’t release



## Bond (12 mo ago)

I got a 2000 544H I got 90 pounds of pressure coming from transmission park brake won’t release how many pounds of pressure supposed to come from the transmission please help


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont have specs on industrial equipment, but most applications on ag Deere equipment needs on average 150 psi to 250 psi. Is the pressure you are reading specifically for park brake or for main trans pressure?


----------

